# Any other Harry Dresden fans ?



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

very cool, have never seen the TV show, but absolutely love the books, too rich for my blood though. but do love Harry!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have enjoyed the books and the first season that I got to saw. BUUTTTT not that rich. =[


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Great books. The show was alright. Can't afford that, either way. Thanks for posting though!


----------

